# shot size for coyotes



## die_hard_hunter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey guys, im thinking about starting coyote hunting and need some advice on shot sizes to use in my 3in 12ga with full choke. Where i hunt the shots will most likely be less than 40 yrds. By law i cannot use buckshot and 3 inch lead loads are very hard if not impossible to find and the largest 2 3/4 lead loads i can find other than buckshot are #2. What would be the best 3inch steel / other non toxic shot size to use? Would the #2 lead loads work?

Thanks


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

why dont u shoot slugs.. that will take em out.. or use buckshot (illegally).. or even try a turkey load.. with full choke and a shot at only 40 yards, a shot in the face should put him down pretty quick..


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Lead BBs should do the trick, if you can still find them. If money is not a concern, Hevi Shot makes a coyote load now, at $3 per trigger pull.

http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0027268215488a.shtml

Here is a good read:

http://www.huntingmag.com/small_game/HMcoy_0905/


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

#2's are the best for coyotes. I shoot 3" copper plated and they are very deadly.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> or use buckshot (illegally)..


At the very least that's terrible advise. People who hunt with that attitude should be avoided.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

lmao.. hey i live in Pa.. and im almost certain u cant shoot buckshot.. but i got 5 left.. and they wont be wasted.. so i dont really care.. and after that i will be shooting slugs..


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

If you shoot a 12 ga that shoots 3" mags, use # 4 buck. 3 1/2 is better and if you do a 10 ga. the game is over.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Gohon said:


> > or use buckshot (illegally)..
> 
> 
> At the very least that's terrible advise. People who hunt with that attitude should be avoided.


Gohan did you not say in another thread that you almost gave up hunting at one time due to crazy laws?


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Heavi-shot dead coyote. Not buck shot. T-shot sized. Very lethal.

Otherwise I'd stick with lead BB's or hevi-shot #2 or BB. All of the above will serve you well.

I use Hevi-shot #2 out of my ten gauge. WOW!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Gohan did you not say in another thread that you almost gave up hunting at one time due to crazy laws?


Yep....... sure did. But the law is the law and I don't break them intentionally no matter what they are and I certainly never advise anyone else to do so. I also refuse to hunt with people that do. And I know you being the law abiding citizen you are you wouldn't either, right.................. right?


----------



## tubby (Aug 9, 2006)

I've had good luck with 3 and 3.5 inch No. 4 buck shot and dead coyote (expensive, but worth it). I limit my shots to 30 - 40 yards max even though I think I could go a bit farther. Really, I think 25 - 30 yards is ideal with a shotgun, over that I much prefer a rifle. However, some of my buddies claim to make 60 and 70 yard shots with heavi-shot and extra-full turkey chokes, but I'm afraid to chance it.


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I've killed plenty of fox with 2 3/4 lead 2's. if you can find it dead coyote is size T and has worked extremely well for me in the last year. It cost about $30 for 10 but it's worth it. I typically do not hunt with a shotgun for predators but in certain situations this stuff has come through.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I shoot T shot from my 10 guage there isn't any problem killing them


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Brad,

T-shot will obviously kill them if they are close enough. I've killed a few myself with steel t-shot. But........... It is likely as bad of a load as you can get. If you move up to that hevi-shot or federal's High Density shot in BB+, you'll be amazed at how far it will extend your range.


----------



## die_hard_hunter (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys, i just ordered a box of 3 inch hevi shot bb, and im gonna look around to find some dead coyote, trouble is im in canada and have trouble ordering ammo across the border. Any suggestions about what type of call, they get hunted very little here so think theyll prbly come to about anything. Im thinking about a rabbit squealer.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Gohon said:


> > Gohan did you not say in another thread that you almost gave up hunting at one time due to crazy laws?
> 
> 
> Yep....... sure did. But the law is the law and I don't break them intentionally no matter what they are and I certainly never advise anyone else to do so. I also refuse to hunt with people that do. And I know you being the law abiding citizen you are you wouldn't either, right.................. right?


Yeah, Yeah Right 8)


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

i'll have to do some more research


----------



## dumbfarmer (Nov 26, 2006)

Gohon, will buckshot kill a coyote? If he wants to kill a coyote he'll use what he wants to do it. He was told that it's illegal, after that it's up to him.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

I picked up some 3 inch 12 gauge BBB shot.. 72 pellets per shell.. should work about as well as #4 buck..although #4buck has 41 pellets..


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

can anybody tell me a source for lead shells bigger than #4. ive never seen any, not even bulk shot in #2 or bb.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

by bigger do you mean bigger pellets in the shot?
From smallest to largest loads go from #12 through #2 lead shot, then bird shot #1, B,BB,BBB, T, TT, F.. then buckshots.. #4-#1 Buckshot then the 0 buck, 00 buck, 000 buck...

If you are shooting at coyotes, that #2 lead shot wont be able to reach out very far.. you may want to get some BB load or T shot or #4 buckshot.. Most places you go to look for those shot sizes will not have it.. your best bet is to order it...


----------



## sasquatch2000 (Feb 2, 2007)

OK, silly question time.

What are the effective ranges of the various shot sizes mentioned? This being in 2 3/4 inch 12 gauge from a 28 inch modified choke barrel.

Thank you VERY much.

(Not sure if we can use buck or slugs or even BB here in MA, but I'll check.)


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ok, basically you dont want to shoot lower than say BB shot (as far as the information I have looked up and tried) When shooting a 2 3/4 inch rather than a 3 inch you lose alot of pellets tho as well. If you shoot a 3 inch #4 buckshot you have 41 pellets, shoot the same round in 2 3/4 inch and you only get 27 pellets.. thats 14 less chances to kill that yote. Common rule of thumb, go with #4 buckshot if available or legal. If not you could drop all the way down to BBB or BB shot. If you go much lower than that you are dropping your effective killing range to about 20-25 yards. Even with your modified choke that #4 buck will work fine.. the bigger the shot the more it wants to stay together. You can shoot slugs, if youre barrel can handle it. But a slug is the same as a bullet, just use a rifle if you have one if you are just going to shoot slugs. #4 buckshot in 2 3/4 inch would have an effective range of probably about 55 yards.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

yes i meant shot size.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

and i know you cant buy it in stores, and ive never seen it in any reloadin catolog or website, thats why im asking if anyone knows a specific source for lead #2, bb, or t's.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

winchester.com remington.com


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

ok nevermind. i just got on sportsmans guide and they carry a couple. and i just checked out winchester, and they are making a new extended range load for coyotes in #b.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

yeah for bout 2.50 per shot


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

is anyone stocking them yet? this is the first ive heard of em. i was loocking at some super duper remington somethinuranothers that were $40 for 10. thats rape.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Theres really no need for that load. Just get the #4 buckshot, it usually goes for around $5/5 shells.. maybe more expensive sometimes.


----------

